# E-Mail Verifications for New Signups



## Bob Hubbard

New Members Please note:

When you sign up, the forum will email you a verification message to confirm your email address is valid.  Lately, we've been getting several of those notices bouncing back.  

*If you have not received a verification, please contact an admin from the address you signed up with and include your user name.*  You should receive it in your inbox within a few minutes to an hour (depending on your mail server) from when you signed up.

If you do not confirm your email is valid within 14 days, we will delete your account without notice.

When you look at the 'Whose Online' ilsting, if your name is in gray, then you are unvalidated. If so, you need to contact us and/or validate your address. 

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador

We want you to sign up! Please, help us help you!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

